# 2-ish years neglected sale



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

So I haven't lit a pipe in a while... So I'm clearing some shelf space.
Dates on the open tins are either when I got/jarred the tin, or the date sticker that came on the tin. It's been at least a year, and most likely longer since any of the open tins have been cracked. Jars are almost a full tin in most cases, maybe one or two bowls taken. Some not even that.

$10 flat shipping

Jars are $15 each (see pic)

Unopened tins:
C&D Reverie 10/18 $15
C&D XX Flake 2/20 $30
C&D XX Dark Flake 2/20 $30
Peterson Nightcap 2020? $15
Peterson Elizabethan Mixture 2019? $15
BriarWorks Back Down South 2018 (opened) $15

Thanks for looking!


----------



## aliasPiper (Aug 30, 2021)

Hey


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Let’s try a bump. $300 shipped for the whole lot.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Sale pending


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

And we’re done.


----------

